# Waltham Reserve Academy?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone know when the next Reserve Academy class is in Waltham? The last one they had was in May of last year, is it always around the same time?

Thanks....


----------



## lab276 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just call their training division and ask them.


----------

